# help--feeling stupid



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i woke up to go hunting this morning and my new winchester safe wont open its not recognizing my code can u help me cust service at winchester is closed:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Now THATS bad.

One of my wife's coworkers left his keys in his car with it running during a 2 hour meeting. 

The deer will be waiting on ya.


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

if it electronic change battery any way


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i did change battery and its still not recognizing my code--this is killen me


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Find your paperwork and use the factory code that is programmed.

John


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it beeping out all when you punch in the key code?


----------



## MOCITY1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*battery*

I know this sounds silly but I had the same problem and had replaced the battery with an off brand and it would not work.I was told by manufacturer to put in a Duracell and it worked.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow! thats reason i want a mechanical dial when i buy mine.Hope you get it figured out,but in the until then borrow a weapon from a buddy to hunt.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

its beeping 3 times


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

MOCITY1 said:


> I know this sounds silly but I had the same problem and had replaced the battery with an off brand and it would not work.I was told by manufacturer to put in a Duracell and it worked.


http://winchestersafes.com/troubleshooting.aspx
All of our safe locks require a 9-volt ALKALINE ENERGIZER or DURACELL. Most likely, your lock will not operate properly if a battery other than this is used.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Electronic locks= trouble. I wouldn't have one. Been discussed here many times.
Take it outside and use the flamin tomahawk on it then go buy a Browning!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

haparks said:


> its beeping 3 times


Nothing you can do now.

3 â€œbeepsâ€ in succession is consistent with the lock not recognizing your code and the safe is locked out. Please go to the COMBINATION REQUEST section of this website and follow the instructions. Once completed, fax, mail, or email the forms to us for processing.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

oh hell i got a rayovac battery will get a Duracell and see if that fixes it


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

If it does not work after new battery with a Duracell it may have gone back to the factory code. Just a thought.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i got a dang raovac getting a Duracell maybe this will fix it


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thank god its fixed i think the Duracell fixed it


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks to everyone for the info 2 cool has always come thru for me--- what ever the question


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thats Awesome.. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good news, better keep an extra battery (that works) laying around.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

July Johnson said:


> Wow! thats reason i want a mechanical dial when i buy mine.Hope you get it figured out,but in the until then borrow a weapon from a buddy to hunt.


The difficulty of getting our mechanical to open is why we now have an electronic.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

haparks said:


> thank god its fixed i think the Duracell fixed it


still got time for the evening hunt


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Evening hunt might be the ticket with the big moon.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Spirit said:


> The difficulty of getting our mechanical to open is why we now have an electronic.


What kind of mechanical do , sorry, did you have? I've never had a moments trouble from mine.

Of course I bought the very best money could buy when I bought this one some 20 years ago. I learned long ago that quality is worth every penny.

Mine has a "S&G" bank quality lock. The only time I've had any trouble is when I was too drunk to remember the combo!:rotfl:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> Evening hunt might be the ticket with the big moon.


Yep. The moon ain't the only problem with this weekend. I stayed home and ain't done nothin but work around the house between service calls.

I'll be at the lease next weekend though.

Hope you have a good hunt Mr. Parks. You dang sure can't kill em from the couch... unless you're a true *******. I've actually done that before!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

haparks said:


> i got a dang raovac getting a Duracell maybe this will fix it





haparks said:


> thank god its fixed i think the Duracell fixed it


Can anyone explain why the brand of battery matters ? Duracell and Rayovac are both pretty standard names in the battery business...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Can anyone explain why the brand of battery matters ? Duracell and Rayovac are both pretty standard names in the battery business...


I don't know the answer to your Q but....

I've experienced the same with my deer feeder motors. The directions for these said to use only Eveready Energizers. Being a knothead I tried some rayovacs one year and no go. Then this year I couldn't find the energizers so I put in duracell and nope....wouldn't work right!

Had to find some of the right batteries and...workin like a charm.

Danged if I know.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Can anyone explain why the brand of battery matters ? Duracell and Rayovac are both pretty standard names in the battery business...


Yes, I am all ears, too. 9 volt DC is 9 volt DC. I do not think that the safe can query the brand of the battery or the battery can supply the info, either. :question:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> I don't know the answer to your Q but....
> 
> I've experienced the same with my deer feeder motors. The directions for these said to use only Eveready Energizers. Being a knothead I tried some rayovacs one year and no go. Then this year I couldn't find the energizers so I put in duracell and nope....wouldn't work right!
> 
> ...


I have an alert on my driveway that is run by batteries & it only works with duracell. Have no clue why. I have a tester too.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> What kind of mechanical do , sorry, did you have? I've never had a moments trouble from mine.
> 
> Of course I bought the very best money could buy when I bought this one some 20 years ago. I learned long ago that quality is worth every penny.
> 
> Mine has a "S&G" bank quality lock. The only time I've had any trouble is when I was too drunk to remember the combo!:rotfl:


I've no idea, it wasn't the best money can buy though, I'll tell you that.  It was small, Cannon maybe, bought it at Academy 15 years ago.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

As I understand it, alkaline batteries put out different voltage than NiMH or others. 1.5 vs 1.2 per cell. There are many posts on this on Google.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well it was fixed yesterday--- now i try to open it this morning and no go--- no work-- no open--- im ******


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

took battery out gonna let it set fer a while then put back in see if that works


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

called Winchester--- its fixed fer now--- but they r sending out a locksmith just in-case to replace whatever they need to


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> What kind of mechanical do , sorry, did you have? I've never had a moments trouble from mine.
> 
> Of course I bought the very best money could buy when I bought this one some 20 years ago. I learned long ago that quality is worth every penny.
> 
> Mine has a "S&G" bank quality lock. The only time I've had any trouble is when I was too drunk to remember the combo!:rotfl:


One of the hidden benefits of a safe...

If you are too drunk to remember the combo....best to keep them in the safe.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The deer are laughing at you


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks bro lol:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



poppadawg said:


> The deer are laughing at you


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

His wife is changing the code to keep him home! :rotfl:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

You should have a key as a back up right????.....mine does


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

heck she tells me to leave and go hunting she also has the code so she can get her gun----but that was a good-un



sweenyite said:


> His wife is changing the code to keep him home! :rotfl:


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*safe*



Spirit said:


> The difficulty of getting our mechanical to open is why we now have an electronic.


I'll take the mechanical of your hand.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> You should have a key as a back up right????.....mine does


or at the very least, leave one rifle out, just in case ...???.....


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

yes Winchester sent a lock smith out and changed out the keypad---i could get it open but was a big hassle---until the locksmith came out ---now im all good


----------

